# The Saurials of the Lost Vale



## Shades of Eternity (Sep 27, 2016)

My latest Project is in the final stages, and should be out on Sept 29th, 2016 on the Dungeonmasters Guild:

Here is the Elevator Speech:

************************

The Saurials of the Lost Vale

From the depths of time, The Saurials have descended upon the Forgotten Realms.  This ancient primal race has been quiet for at least 2 editions.   They are silent no more as their secrets have been unveiled from their Lost Vale at last.  


The History of the Saurials and what has happened to them since the Finder Stone trilogy.
The Saurials, now updated for 5e Dungeons and Dragons.
The Lost Vale - gateway to Anauroch.
The Saurial Homeworld - rediscovered and fleshed out.
New class options for Saurials.
New monsters revealed and old monsters redefined.
and much, much more.

I'm humbly requesting reviews and any feedback for the final product.

Thank you all.


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Sep 29, 2016)

https://www.dmsguild.com/product/194578/The-Saurials-of-the-Lost-Vale?

Just dropped,  thank you all.


----------



## paul1 (Sep 29, 2016)

I checked out the link. I tried to view the quick/full preview, but nothing is coming up. Just thought you should know.


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Sep 29, 2016)

bizarre 
working on my end.

which program was used?   

I want to duplicate the error.


----------



## LordEntrails (Sep 29, 2016)

I also do not see them. Win 7 pro, Chrome v53.


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Sep 30, 2016)

d'oh now I'm getting it.

I'll tinker and see if I can get it working.

edit: any better?


----------



## LordEntrails (Sep 30, 2016)

Chrome still shows nothing. Opening it in IE 11 results in an error; 


If I then tell it to open in a new window, it gives me a security warning and if I accept it, then it opens.

Did you apply security settings when you created your PDF? I think OBS applies its own, but not sure. Maybe that's part of the issue.


----------



## paul1 (Sep 30, 2016)

hmm I am using safari on a mac. The display window opens, but is blank. Here is the FAQ on formatting your pdf:

http://support.dmsguild.com/hc/en-us/articles/217029298-Content-and-Format-Questions


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Sep 30, 2016)

I shrunk down the preview screen and it seems to be working on my end.

can I confirm?


----------



## LordEntrails (Sep 30, 2016)

Same behavior. Chrome does not work, IE gives warning and requires it to open in a new window.


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Sep 30, 2016)

gah poking dm's guild.

pretty sure it's up to specs based on their stipulations, but maybe I missed something.


----------



## LordEntrails (Sep 30, 2016)

Contact their support, maybe it will take them a day to get back to you, but I have found them to be acceptably responsive.


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Oct 4, 2016)

Just added commissioned art to it and it looks fantastic

Artist is Khairul Hisham and here's his web page.

https://plus.google.com/u/0/collection/4vl9b

**************************

I still haven't gotten an answer from your query though. 

Open to suggestions on how to proceed.


----------



## paul1 (Oct 4, 2016)

Shades of Eternity said:


> Just added commissioned art to it and it looks fantastic
> 
> Artist is Khairul Hisham and here's his web page.
> 
> ...





That is awesome you got your artwork. I know when I received mine it was really cool to see your characters come to life. I don't have suggestions yet, but I am going to be uploading mine soon so if I discover anything I will let you know.


----------



## surfarcher (Oct 4, 2016)

Shades of Eternity said:


> Just added commissioned art to it and it looks fantastic
> 
> Artist is Khairul Hisham and here's his web page.
> 
> https://plus.google.com/u/0/collection/4vl9b



Congrats! Always a buzz when you see the final shape up, right?

Wish I could help with your issues :-(


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Oct 5, 2016)

that's the thing.

I've tested it on my end and it's not coming up.

the dm guy did it on his end and it didn't happen.

I can't duplicate the error.


----------



## surfarcher (Oct 5, 2016)

Shades of Eternity said:


> that's the thing.
> 
> I've tested it on my end and it's not coming up.
> 
> ...



Both quick preview and full-size preview are working perfectly for me using Windows 8.1 and Chrome 53.0.2785.116. As is everything else I can click/hover/whatever...


----------

